# I'm making a list building app



## NathanJD (Oct 30, 2012)

http://nathanjd.me/list-builder/

Just spent the last few hours putting this together. It's very rough at the moment but I'm ready to start iterating with feedback. I'd like to keep it simple to support free form list building, as in no army-builder style databases for every codex. I'd rather it remembers every unit you have entered previous, their points costs and upgrades. Other than that I'm totally open to ideas and feature requests.

I'm only targeting the newest browsers. Hit me hard with criticisms, usability issues, etc. And enjoy!


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks good on Opera 12.15

Only thing that pops into my head after a few minutes of playing around. It would be nice if there was a field that you could add in a sub heading above a units name, i.e. for adding in things like HQ, Heavy Support etc.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm. I applaud your effort, but I think I may keep using my
purchased-for-phone app of Quartermaster, thanks. Having army templates that calculate the points for me has streamlined my list-building immeasurably.


----------



## NathanJD (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah I by no means intend that people actually use this until at least few months of iterations. Hell, I wouldn't even use it myself as-is. Simple things like re-ordering of the entries and compatibility with mobile browsers have yet to be added. Tagging for force org will definitely go in. It seems many people like that included in their lists.

I'll be checking out that Quartermaster app for ideas. For points costs I'm going to attempt an autocomplete based on previous entries. An example syntax might be:

5 Marines(80) - 100
flamer(5), missile launcher(15)

So as you started typing a new unit entry, this entire unit would come up on autocomplete. As you typed in the equipment it would autocomplete from all equipment ever added to the "Marines" unit. The points cost of equipment in parenthesis will be automatically be added to the base cost of the unit. Though I'm a bit stumped for a clean syntax to represent how much each additional model costs.

All points costs in parenthesis would be stripped on list export.


----------

